# Kevin Cashen's Iron Age Challenge!



## Mike Davis (Jun 14, 2012)

For those interested in knife making, bladesmithing, smelting, scotch and just good times in general, Kevin Cashen (ABS master smith) is hosting his second Iron Age Challenge. This event will feature a iron ore smelt, the bloom will then be refined into a billet of steel. From there it will be forged into a sword, beaten and tested  There will also be other knifemaking activities taking place. There will be a knife show, scotch tasting, raffle, etc. Good times will be had by all who attend!!!
Dates are July 20, 21 and 22nd 2012

Details can be found here: http://www.cashenblades.com/challenge/challenge2.html

Hope to see some of you there!!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 15, 2012)

This sounds pretty badass, what are they going to have a sword fight between iron and bronze swords?


----------



## Mike Davis (Jun 15, 2012)

Not sure what Kevin, aka the mad scientist has in store lol.


----------



## Lefty (Feb 19, 2013)

Damn...I'm working 48 of those 72 hours. Haha. I guess I'll just have to make due with something in Jackson...


----------

